# Chili Recipes...who's got'em?



## nicnap (Jan 11, 2007)

Guys and Gals of the PB,

I am cooking lots of chili...tomorrow. I need a few new recipes (tired of my old ones). I need 2 to be exact. I need a good medium chili recipe, and a good HOT chili recipe.

Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2007)

This thread may be of interest. 

Mmm, in the mood for some chili and corn bread myself!


----------



## nicnap (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Andrew...I knew that you would come through.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a chili recipie. But if I told ya I'd have to kill ya.


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 11, 2007)

The Best chili recipe is HORMELS! You can add Fritos if you like.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 12, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> The Best chili recipe is HORMELS! You can add Fritos if you like.




Hmmmm.... Interesting 

This sounds like bachelor cuisine 

I bet if you added some cheddar on top it would be a slam dunk.


----------



## bowhunter1961 (Jan 12, 2007)

WSW
no real texan would ever eat that.......texans that are true to the republic eat "wolf brand"........with beans !


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2007)

*best ever chili*

chop 3/4 ribs of celery
2/3 onions
1/2 green peppers (quantity depends on size)
Saute all of above in large heavy bottomed pot w/ oil 'til sweated down
Add 1 lb of ground beef and cook 'til brown
Add 2 tbls of favorite chili powder mix (I use more)
" 2/3 pinches of dark cocoa
" tsp of cumin
" tsp red pepper (ground)
" Pinch of cinnamin (or so)
" 6 or so splashes of hot sauce

Simmer this for at least 15 min

add bean up to 6 cups (try not to use canned, if possible)
I use 1/3 pinto, 1/3 kidney, 1/3 black beans (or 2 cups of each --aprox I cook and freeze the beans in "chili size" zip-locs)

add one 28 oz can of chopped tomatos

add 1 or 2 bottles of dark beer (depends on how much time you have avail. to simmer--2nd pint if you have time avail)

add 2 tbls (more) of chili powder
simmer for 3 to 5 hours
let rest overnight
bring back upto temp and taste and adjust seasoning 

serve with hot sauce, chedder, sour cream, chopped green onion, whatever you like.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jan 13, 2007)

*Colorado Chili*

Hay:

1 lb. ground beef
1 diced onion
1 tablespoon diced fresh jalapeno pepper
1 15-ounce can kidney beans with liquid
1 14.5-ounce can peeled diced tomatoes
1 8-ounce can tomato sauce
1 cup water
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon chili powder
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1 bay leaf

Garnish:
grated Cheddar cheese
diced onion
canned whole jalapeno chili peppers

1. Brown ground beef in a large saucepan over medium heat. Drain fat.

2. Add onion and pepper and saute for about 2 minutes.

3. Add remaining ingredients and simmer for 1 hour, stirring occasionally. Serve one cup in a bowl with the optional cheese, diced onion, and whole jalapeno garnish on top.

Serves 4.

Bon Apetite!

-CH


----------



## nicnap (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. In the end I just sorta' went by taste. I added this and that until it was right. (It was very good, and a very big hit.) 

Keep the recipes coming though...there may be one that I can steal.


----------

